# A-Basin opening weekend rail sesh



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

first video ever, my buddy Chuck at the Love last week:


----------



## thoop (Mar 11, 2012)

Hell yeah. Snow looks pretty good up there!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What the hell media player is that because it sucks and opening was like a month ago.


----------



## thoop (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, what sucked about it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Everything.


----------

